# Stiegel Milk glass 1765 to 1774



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

I really like the color contrast on this one


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

2 Pewter threaded top.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

4 Great hand for painting sharp lines,a very talented artist.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

5 Yes that is some sort of metallic residue in the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

looking down at the top.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I really like the color contrast on this one


 
 Heavens to Betsy, Steve,

 This is some serious Stiegel! I must be slipping, I just saw this now. Just beautiful, sir!

"Baron Stiegel ist der mann 
 Der die Ofen Giesen Kann"​


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 3, 2013)

What was held in these? Looks like it could be used as an oil lamp.Very beautiful.


----------

